# v boha nebo v bohu



## zalacain56

Jak se to sklonuje spravně? V Boha nebo v Bohu? Myslím, že v Bohu ale nejsem si jist. V Boha je nepravidelné sklonování nebo je to moravský dialekt.
Děkuji


----------



## Jana337

http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=bůh&Hledej=Hledej

Předložka "v" se pojí se 4. (boha) i se 6. (bohu) pádem. Takže obojí je správně. 
_
Moje víra v Boha byla otřesena.
Naše jediná naděje spočívá v Bohu._

Pochybuji, že existuje nějaký dialekt, který by toto skloňoval špatně.


----------



## zalacain56

Dobře, ale mám ještě dotaz. Jak by bylo správně: Věřím v Boha nebo v Bohu. (Akuzativum nebo Lokál)?.


----------



## winpoj

Správně je věřím v Boha. - I believe in God.
You could also say "Věřím Bohu" which has a different meaning: I trust God.


----------



## zalacain56

Ano, ano, ale to je něco uplně jiného. ¨Věřím Bohu¨ je Genitiv. 
Děkuji winpoji


----------



## winpoj

Věřím Bohu je dativ.


----------



## zalacain56

Joooooooo. Máš pravdu. Myslel jsem třetí pád ale nevím proč jsem napsal druhý. Samozřejmě je Dativ.  promiň.


----------

